# Craftsman Table Saw Motor Capacitor Part Number



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Good evening,

I have a craftsman table saw (Model # 315.22841). Yesterday, the big capacitor (guessing thats the start capacitor) went south.

Has anyone replaced one, and if so what was the grainger part number? I have a store close by.

Motor Specs:

I believe its a 1.5Hp, 3450RPM motor. Didn't have a spec plate

Part#: TH0112/TH0208
Serial#: 035673

Thanks
Craig


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Are you sure it's the capacitor? Did you test it or does it physically look damaged - bulging, leaking, etc…??

The sears part number is about useless. Check on the side of the capacitor for it's rating. For a motor that size, it probably will be something like 30uf @ some voltage. Then just find a cap with that rating (higher voltage is fine, lower voltage isn't) that will fit under the can.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Good evening Brad. Yes, it is bulging out in several places. the cap is 1.5" diameter x 3" long. It melted in the area that has the specs, but I believe it's 30mF @ 350vac. I'm not sure if its a start or run capacitor.

Thanks
Craig


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> ... I believe it s 30mF @ 350vac. I m not sure if its a start or run capacitor.
> - CLowery15


Call it whatever you want, but it's still just a capacitor… find one the same size with the same or higher voltage rating and slap it in. I have a half dozen or so of those things here, but they are a bit bigger (2"x3.5"), so they won't help you much. You can probably find a place locally that will have what you need, otherwise they are all over the place online.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

thats the correct rating that you specified, i just didnt know how to make the symbol.


----------



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

So, potentially, replacing the motor might be an easier option, since I cannot find a capacitor with the dimensions to fit. The motor part number for my saw is 980962-001, which they conveniently don't carry anymore. Will any 1.5Hp, 3450 RPM motor work?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

As long as it fits the brackets the old one was mounted on…


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

For capacitors, uf vs. mfd for practical purposes is the same. Get one marked 30uf or 30 MFD. You should not need to buy a new motor.


----------



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Got a 30 microfarad, 370vac run capacitor…wired it to the motor and zip tied it, since it was too big in diameter to fit in the casing the old one did…the saw runs much, much quieter. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Good going. I have an old Craftsman motor that had a square cap in the base that looked like a sardine can. I did like you did and strapped a round one to the side of the motor and split a piece of PVC pipe to cover the terminal end.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

This is what I really like about this forum. Outside the box thinking. Almost always more than one suggestion on how to fix a problem.
Good job once again Lumberjocks!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The square box on this one was the reset ..









Sold this saw, because of a lack of room in my current shop..









Wasn't too bad a saw…for 25+ years…


----------



## Keyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey Craig. I have the same motor as you for your craftsman saw. I have a dead start capacitor, but the label is completely missing and I can't read the MFD or VAC ratings. Do you still have that motor? Do you know the capacitors specs? I have been looking all over the internet and I cannot find anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Hey Craig. I have the same motor as you for your craftsman saw. I have a dead start capacitor, but the label is completely missing and I can t read the MFD or VAC ratings. Do you still have that motor? Do you know the capacitors specs? I have been looking all over the internet and I cannot find anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> - Chris Carpenter


Go back and read responses #2,#3 & #4 above.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Norme (Mar 12, 2017)

*Don't know if this helps but the Flat Pack Capacitor on my 1953 Craftsman 8" Contractor Saw's 1.2 HP motor is…
5376823
124 - 155MFD\125V - 60 CYC
D.1.51

The motor was manufactured Sears by Packard Electric Company. Not sure if the 10" motor manufactured by them as well. I suppose it has to do with the date of manufacture. Maybe the D.1.51 on mine means Date January 1951?

BTW - looking for a replacement for the 124 - 155 MFD Flat Pack to repair my 1/2 HP motor. Any ideas?
*


----------



## bradhepp (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm back on this question. My Craftsman 315.228590 starts and runs well, but one capacitor started smoking and trips the breaker when it is installed (with this bad capacitor disconnected, the saw starts and seems to run fine). I cannot read any specs on the failed capacitor-electrolyte(?) leaked out and obliterated the writing. It's in a black plastic casing 1.5"x2.75" plus spacer(?) at the tail end making full length about 3" It has two red leads. Since the other, good capacitor is clearly marked as "StartingCapacitor 200 MFD, 250V AC" does that imply that the bad capacitor is a run capacitor?

It looks from what has been said above that I should look for a 30uF @ 350V RUN capacitor. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## cacanino (3 d ago)

bradhepp said:


> I'm back on this question. My Craftsman 315.228590 starts and runs well, but one capacitor started smoking and trips the breaker when it is installed (with this bad capacitor disconnected, the saw starts and seems to run fine). I cannot read any specs on the failed capacitor-electrolyte(?) leaked out and obliterated the writing. It's in a black plastic casing 1.5"x2.75" plus spacer(?) at the tail end making full length about 3" It has two red leads. Since the other, good capacitor is clearly marked as "StartingCapacitor 200 MFD, 250V AC" does that imply that the bad capacitor is a run capacitor? It looks from what has been said above that I should look for a 30uF @ 350V RUN capacitor. Can anyone confirm?


 This response is to an old post but for the Craftsman 315.228490 table saw with 3hp motor, the START capacitor is the smaller of the two. It the white capacitor 200 MFD 250 VAC. The black RUN capacitor is 30 uF and 350 VAC.


----------

